# Inspire me



## Jinxsis (Dec 21, 2007)

Alrigt well I have a sketch that needs so help in the color area. This will be outlined today but....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/957172/

My new dragon fem needs a name and some color. Care to help me pick out the colors?
Main Body:
Markings:
Eyes:
An Extra color incase I feell like Experimenting:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

Well it all depends on where the dragon would live imo.
If it is a forest dragon, make her green.
Aquatic dragon, blues.
etc
But, also, female reptiles are darker in color than males.
So, I'd use colors like Olive Drab and other dull greens for a female dragon (forest).
And for a plains creature, you could make it white or gray, even dull yellow.


----------



## Yves-Alphonse (Dec 29, 2007)

I think her main body colour should be the same dark gray/blue you used to sketch that other character, there.

For markings, do you mean the colours or would you like us to describe what patterns we'd like to see? Umm. . . too complicated for me, so I'll name the colour green for marking colour. Find a nice ruddy shade.

Eyes should be violet, or a duller shade of pink. . . maybe.

I really don't think all of these colours match, but they sound fun in my head :3

If you'd like to experiment, make the marking colours a dull gold/orange 

Names? Velma, Sam,  Riley, Keeley. . . Why are you making us do your brain work? :3


----------

